# CorelDraw 12 patch auf deutsch?



## I Gee O (1. Oktober 2005)

hallo leute.

ich habe mir das coreldraw 12 gekauft aber versehentlich das englisch sparchige.

gibs einen patch dafür das ich es auf deutsch umwandeln kann?

wenn ya dann schickt einen link wo ich es kriegen kann?

denn mein englisch reicht nicht aus.

danke im vorraus


----------



## I Gee O (2. Oktober 2005)

weoßt das hier niemand woher ich es kriege


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

Frag doch mal den Technischen Support von Corel (über http://www.corel.de)


Dunsti


----------

